# Problem Installing Epson RX685



## mcyates (Mar 22, 2008)

It installs and works but the Printer Properties are in Dutch. I have tried uninstalling it and installing again, sometimes it installs, other times it says its missing a file from the CD E_DMAI30.DLL. Even if I download the driver from the website it still asks for E_DMAI30.DLL.

Any help would be great.

Thanks


----------



## mexclain (Mar 22, 2008)

Try uninstall your driver and restart your pc.
- don't use setup installation.
- try to power on your printer when the windows run normally.
- when asked for unknown hardware, choose install from a list.
- select folder where you put the driver and wait it to install automatically.

I hope that can help you.


----------



## BBL (Nov 25, 2010)

Hey
I have exactly the same problem as "mcyates" except the language is not dutch, but something else I don't recognize. When I try to uninstall everything it still leaves one program left on the start list: Start/All programs/Epson/Technická podpora pro tiskárnu EPSON Stylus Photo RX685 Series. If I click on "properties" for this, to see what it is, the location for it (%SystemRoot%\system32\Rundll32.exe .\SPOOL\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_FGEPCJE.DLL,GE_OpenELINK "Stylus Photo RX685") does not exist and I can't find any files. I can erase the program, but it pops up again when I reinstall the software for the printer, either from the CD's or downloading from Epson.

Anyone got an idea to what to do?
Any help would be nice, thanks


----------



## ffnick (Feb 18, 2011)

File E_DMAI30.DLL is hidden in driver archive. 
Download big driver file or find on CD. No idea which one to grab.
Get them all.
Right click driver each .exe file, choose open archive .
(You will need winzip or 7-zip installed.) 
Extract contents into a new temporary folder, eg on desktop or home folder.
Use File search program or manually look for E_DMAI30.DL_ or very similar 
and point dialog box at that file.
Installs continues.
HTH


----------

